# PPC G4 MAC OS 10.4



## rvsalou (27 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous.
Jai l'intention de racheter un Power PG G4, mais avec MAC OS 10.4 et disque d'instalation d'origine.Pourquoi seulement 10.4, parce que mes logiciels (Illustrator 10 et Photoshop 7) ne fonctionnent pas sur 10.5!Il me reste environ 2ans d'activité pro et je ne veux pas racheter de MAJ Illustrator et Photoshop d'ici là.
Il me semble que cela est possible, parceque mon PowerBook G4 fontionne avec le OS 10.4.11.
Le vendeur (Pro) de mon "book" d'occasion, me l'a vendu sans le CD d'origine d'installation, seulement avec une copie, (copie qui ne fonctionne pas).
Merci de me confirmer que c'est possible, et si vous connaissez un vendeur, je veux bien prendre contact.
RV


----------



## Invité (27 Février 2011)

Illustrator je ne sais pas, mais Photoshop 7 fonctionne sans soucis avec un G4 et Tiger.
Sur un MacMini G4@1,25GHz ça tourne plutôt bien


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Février 2011)

Je ne comprend pas bien ta question : ce que je sais c'est que tu ne pourras pas utiliser le CD du PPC G4 pour réinstaller ton portable, 
cordialement JPP


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Février 2011)

et en target avec un cable firwire http://www.osxfacile.com/target.html


----------



## rvsalou (1 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous.
Réponse à "Invite". Photoshop 7 et Illustrator 10 fonctionnent sur MAC G4 OS 10.4.Ex: mon PowerBook G4.
Réponse à Christophe2312. Je pourrais peut être essayer, mais je suis pas très technique même avec le lien que tu m'as envoyé!
Réponse à JP.Pilet.Je me suis pas très bien expliqué, il est vrai. Mon PPC G4 neuf avec disque d'installation à été acheté avec 10.3, et je suis monté jusqu'à 10.3.9avec les MAJ. J'ai acheté ensuite le PBooK G4 d'occasion (à un "PRO" sans disque d'installation d'origine, une copie seulement sur DVD) et avec le DVD j'ai installé 10.4 sur le PPC G4. Ca a marché quelque temps, mais après un gros BUG (le DVD  ne fonctinnant plus)J'ai réinstallé 10.3.9 sur le PPC G4, mais maintenant les logiciels téléchargés et mis de côté (EX:FlashPlayer,GoogleHeath,NeoOffice)pour le PPC G4 ne fonctionnent pas biensûr, et on ne trouve plus de versions pour 10.3.9, ou alors je suis vraiment nul....
J'ai donc l'intention de racheter un PPC G4 d'occase mais avec 10.4 (et disques d'installation d'origine).pour être "tranquille" et me faire une nouvelle installation. Pas de G5, car Photoshop 7 et Illustrator 10 ne vont pas dessus, il faut les versions CS1,2,3 etc... que je ne veux pas racheter car je n'ai plus que 2 ans d'activité à venir...
Donc ma question "en gros" existet-il des powerPC G4 avec 10.4 d'occasion, et en plus si vous en connaissez?:rateau:
Merci à vous
@+
rvsalou


----------



## didgar (1 Mars 2011)

Salut !



rvsalou a dit:


> Donc ma question "en gros" existet-il des powerPC G4 avec 10.4 d'occasion, et en plus si vous en connaissez?:rateau:



Est-ce que tu as lu ton MP ???

A+

Didier

[edit]d'après ce que je vois, tu ne l'as pas lu ;-) !!![/edit]


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Mars 2011)

Et pourquoi tu ne rachètes pas une version 10.4 D'occase sur eBay ou ailleurs ?:mouais: pour installer sur ton G4 buggé !


----------



## didgar (2 Mars 2011)

Salut !

@*rvsalou* => J'ai un PPC G4 QS bi-800 à vendre si tu veux ... comme tu n'as pas lu ton MP je te le signale ici ...

A+

Didier


----------



## CBi (2 Mars 2011)

Photoshop 7 et Illustrator 10 fonctionnent sur G4 PPC avec Leopard (OS X 10.5)


----------



## Invité (2 Mars 2011)

CBi a dit:


> Photoshop 7 et Illustrator 10 fonctionnent sur G4 PPC avec Leopard (OS X 10.5)



Chez moi, après le passage de mon Mini G4@1,25 de Tiger à Léo, Photoshop 7 ne fonctionnait plus


----------

